# Actor Robert Downey Jr. Hand and Footprints ceremony in front of the Grauman's Chinese Theatre in Hollywood, California, on December 7, 2009 x 50 (Upd



## Q (8 Dez. 2009)

Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


thx Marlen


----------



## Tokko (9 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Actor Robert Downey Jr. Hand and Footprints ceremony in front of the Grauman's Chinese Theatre in Hollywood, California, on December 7, 2009 x 10*



 

40 more



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## Q (10 Dez. 2009)

Danke für das feine Update Tokko :thumbup:


----------



## Rainer Wenger (10 Dez. 2009)

Danke euch beiden für die tollen Bilder.


----------

